# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy cắt Laser cnc giá Việt - toandacloc

## toandacloc.cnc

Qua 15 năm hoạt động, ngoài tích lũy nhiều kinh nghiệm trong cả sản xuất và kinh doanh, chúng tôi còn mạnh dạn đầu tư nhiều máy móc thiết bị hiện đại để sản xuất hàng loạt các dòng sản phẩm *máy cắt Laser cnc giá rẻ* có chất lượng cao, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng và qui mô sản xuất. 



Các loại model máy cắt laser cnc chúng tôi đang sản xuất là:

•	TDL-E  Công suất <3000W - bàn đơn 
•	TDL-S  Công suất 2000-6000W - bàn đơn
•	TDL-C Công suất 2000-12000W - bàn đôi có bao che
•	TDL-D Công suất 2000-6000W - bàn đôi không bao che
•	TDL-SP Công suất 2000-6000W - cắt tấm và cắt ống đa diện



Đến với *Toàn Đắc Lộc*, Quý khách hàng không chỉ được hỗ trợ thông tin đầy đủ mà còn được trải nghiệm: Trí tuệ, khát khao Việt Nam có sản phẩm sánh tầm quốc tế, khí thế làm việc hăng say - kỷ luật trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp hiện đại, được nhìn, được sờ nắn, được kiểm tra từng bộ phận cấu thành máy, được yêu cầu sửa đổi theo ý thích cho MÁY CẮT LASER mà mình đã chọn…

Chúng tôi tin rằng, mỗi một khách hàng của mình một khi đã bỏ một khoảng tiền lớn đầu tư Máy cắt Laser nói riêng hay các loại máy công nghiệp nói chung đều có một mong muốn duy nhất là sản phẩm phải thật sự chất lượng. Và với những gì chúng tôi đã, đang và sẽ làm như bổ sung đầy đủ thiết bị máy móc, nguồn nhân lực giỏi và nhiều kinh nghiệm, tuân thủ tuyệt đối các qui chuẩn quốc tế… mỗi một sản phẩm *Máy cắt cnc* đến tay Quý vị đều là tốt nhất với giá cả cũng tốt nhất. 



Chúng tôi chịu trách nhiệm việc lắp đặt hoàn thiện máy móc cho đến khi nghiệm thu cùng với sự hỗ trợ của Quý khách hàng cũng là dịp để nhân viên vận hành máy làm quen với tất cả các bộ phận của máy…

Chúng tôi có đội ngũ Kỹ sư giỏi thân thiện, nhiệt tình và được trang bị kiến thức sư phạm giúp cho việc tiếp thu kiến thức một cách nhanh chóng nhất để Quí khách hàng có thể đưa máy phục vụ ngay cho sản xuất. Chúng tôi cam kết bảo hành theo đúng qui định và luôn có mặt trong vòng 24h tính từ khi nhận được báo cáo sự cố. Việc chăm sóc khách hàng không chỉ trong thời gian bảo hành mà là trọn đời.

Để xem những gì *Toàn Đắc Lộc* trình bày đúng hay không, kính mời quý khách hàng đến ngay nhà xưởng chúng tôi để có những trải nghiệm dịch vụ tuyệt vời cho người Việt Nam.  




*Thông tin liên hệ*

*Công ty TNHH Toàn Đắc Lộc*
Địa chỉ: N3/1, Quốc lộ 51, KP1, P. Long Bình Tân, TP. Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai

Điện thoại: 0917.26.44.99
Email: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: https://toandacloc.com/

----------

